# What happened to winter?



## RFarm (Feb 14, 2018)

Since 2/4 we have not been below freezing here in N. Ga.and are heading into the 70's tomorrow.  Frogs are singing in the evening and I expect the whippoorwill to make an appearance soon.  I got a lot of leftover wood for next year.  No lows below 45F in the 10 day - just rain and clouds and abnormally warm days. Winter may be over before it ever started down here in the beautiful south.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 14, 2018)

We've been having winter every third day for a month in the northeast. Can't be good for the plants.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 14, 2018)

It's coming back up here in the north in about a week. Georgia might be home free.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 14, 2018)

I stopped burning wood last month.


----------



## Manly (Feb 15, 2018)

In a couple of years none of us will need to burn. Oceans will rise, temperatures will climb and flying snakes will rule the skies. I know it's so because I saw it on the nightly news


----------



## georgepds (Feb 15, 2018)

Where did you see the flying snakes?Fox news?


----------



## Manly (Feb 15, 2018)

georgepds said:


> Where did you see the flying snakes?Fox news?



Actually if was a PBS show which showed an animation of the northeast overgrown with jungle like vegetation and overrun by a plethora of exotic and prehistoric like animal life. This scientific presentation was on about 8 years ago, and the scientist were showing us the future in 30 years. My wife and I figure we've got 20 years or less of having to worry about cutting, splitting and stacking. That will be about the time we are ready to retire. I will have a lot of free time and it looks like the hunting should be real good. I just hope the electric rates aren't too high since we will be on a fixed income. Always something to worry about.


----------



## georgepds (Feb 15, 2018)

Sure enough a google search on "pbs flying snakes" pulls up a dozen references.. but only gliders... non with wings


----------



## jetsam (Feb 16, 2018)

Flying snakes sound awesome.

It's 50 at 4 AM right now; gonna be 20 tomorrow night. The flying snakes won't like that, or the half a foot of snow the night after.  Back to the 50s after that....


----------



## blades (Feb 16, 2018)

Mid Feb. - still have to deal with March and April here and those can be real yo-yo's temp wise. Not to mention the nastiest storms are mostly in those 2 months. March and April storms of my youth would curl your hair now days- were considered normal.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2018)

After a brief hiatus it looks like we are in for some colder temps next week. Could be the coldest yet this winter for our area. It ain't over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2018)

By Monday the northern half of the west will be back in winter. For us, temps will be the coldest since Dec. 2016. Time to load the wood box with some locust.


----------



## RFarm (Feb 19, 2018)

Saw something today about the polar vortex split in two and half of it is pounding Eurasia and the other half is sitting over the US west.  Apparently the Stratosphere has warmed significantly leading to the split.  This has happened before and typically lasts 2-4 weeks, then the tables turn and the eastern US will most likely get hit.  I have been also seeing a lot of stuff on the solar minimum and how we are supposed to get cooler for up to 50 years.  I am not sure what is going on, but I wish it were cold and wintery so those freakin flying snakes don't start popping up!  I had a big black snake fall out of a tree right at my feet last summer, scared to crap out of me


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2018)

We just went through 16 hrs of non-stop 25-30mph winds coming right out of northern Canada as this system moved in. It's blowing southward all the way to Baja. The weather is calmer now and colder. Looks like we will be below normal for temps for at least a week now, or more.


----------



## georgepds (Feb 19, 2018)

I used to be a guide in a new england glacial valley. About 2 miles out there was a rock crop where the copper heads used to sun. Nearby was a tree where  a big black snake used to hang out.

As part of my guide duties  I'd carefully point out the copperhead. Then, for fun( I was a major idiot as a kid) I'd point out the black snake with a warning.. watch out for the snakes in trees.

Sfaik, it was the only place in the valley with a snake lounging in a tree

For the gullible it was two miles of worry back to the base lot


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 21, 2018)

It was a cold winter here compared to the previous 2.  I ripped through about 5 cord. I'm ok with the 65F weather today.  

Back to 29F tonight.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 21, 2018)

60 degrees, baby.  Feels like spring....

I am sure March will have some snow and ice.


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 21, 2018)

It is warm and humid.....  Plants are going to get confused.


----------



## georgepds (Feb 21, 2018)

Took out the hammock today and snoozed on the porch.. 70s on the new england coast.. snow tomorrow


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 21, 2018)

georgepds said:


> Took out the hammock today and snoozed on the porch.. 70s on the new england coast.. snow tomorrow



No mosquitoes either (yet)


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2018)

Not the only place that is too warm. It's expected to be above freezing - *at the North Pole*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...l-flooded-by-extremely-mild-air-on-all-sides/


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 24, 2018)

begreen said:


> Not the only place that is too warm. It's expected to be above freezing - at the North Pole.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...l-flooded-by-extremely-mild-air-on-all-sides/



Nothing to see, folks, move along....


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 26, 2018)

Warmer temps = a lot less oil and gas being used to heat homes.  That's a good thing.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Warmer temps = a lot less oil and gas being used to heat homes.  That's a good thing.


Loss of snow  and ice at the pole and over Greenland is definitely not a good thing. Warmer summers = more air conditioning and electricity used and ocean warming  = stronger, more expensive storms.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 26, 2018)

It's not summer.  It is February.

A few warm weeks in Feb are meaningless.

Greenland was green, not under miles of ice..so maybe it is time for it to be green again.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

It's warm in the east, but comparatively hot at the poles. Local daily weather however does not reflect global climate. Having the Bering sea ice melt this early in the year is not a trivial thing. When we lose snow caps in the north, we lose the heat reflectivity of the snow. The earth soaks up more warmth in places that are not good to warm.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

+43F today less than 500 miles from the North Pole. This is happening during the polar night in the absence of sunlight. Definitely not good. This should be the coldest time of the year there.


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2018)

"What we once considered to be anomalies are becoming the new normal."
https://in.reuters.com/article/euro...tic-warmer-than-parts-of-europe-idINKCN1GA247


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 2, 2018)

This weather is crazy....  Getting hit with rain and wind, and it is going to turn to snow in the afternoon.  Kinda fun.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 2, 2018)

I think there's probably 8" of new winter this morning.  

I planted peas yesterday, lol.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 2, 2018)

Somewhere below all the colors is New York and Long Island.  The radar this morning has everything - snow, sleet, rain and some colors I don't understand.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 2, 2018)

I've got 2' here.  Wet, nasty snow.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 27, 2018)

It’s still winter up here in NW Wisconsin, I’m still burning every day and the lake I live in hasn’t begun to melt yet. The forecasted low for this coming weekend is 5 for Saturday night and 10 for Sunday. Cold for April.


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2018)

We've been shoulder season burning all month with cooler than average temps for March.


----------



## webfish (Apr 4, 2018)

8 degrees this morning after 5 inches of snow? This is April?


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 4, 2018)

webfish said:


> 8 degrees this morning after 5 inches of snow? This is April?


I had the same up here, same snow same cold. It’ll be a cold Twins home opener tonight.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 4, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> No mosquitoes either (yet)



We had some mosquitos out, during that freakish warm spell in February.  I’m hoping this cold snowy March (and now two snowstorms in April!) are going to kill the bastards.  My bats are fat enough, and need to devote their appetite toward Lanternfly, anyway.


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 5, 2018)

It feels like February and March/April so far, switched places.  It was windy and cold this morning.


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ashful said:


> We had some mosquitos out, during that freakish warm spell in February.  I’m hoping this cold snowy March (and now two snowstorms in April!) are going to kill the bastards.  My bats are fat enough, and need to devote their appetite toward Lanternfly, anyway.



I gotta get me some bats in my yard to clean up the mosquitoes.


----------



## Knots (Apr 6, 2018)

10 degrees this AM.  Gonna get a little snow.  Gotta pay for that easy February...


----------



## blades (Apr 6, 2018)

snow here also but warmer for now 32, crummy weekend headed are way also


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 6, 2018)

Winter is back in NY.  Nights in the 20's and days aren't that warm either.  

So ready for summer.


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 6, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Winter is back in NY.  Nights in the 20's and days aren't that warm either.
> 
> So ready for summer.



I would settle for mild 50s and 60s, low humidity...

This morning it was 37, windy and rainy.  It felt worse than being in 25 degree weather.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 7, 2018)

Couple of inches of snow last night . . . now 48 degrees and all gone. Still working on those snow banks, woods and my backyard which is all ledge.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 9, 2018)

40s and 50s later this week.  Now it is a month of mud season as everything thaws.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 13, 2018)

87 F here this afternoon. I am done burning for this season. Cleaned up the stove room and will do chimneys first week of May.


----------



## begreen (Apr 13, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> 87 F here this afternoon. I am done burning for this season. Cleaned up the stove room and will do chimneys first week of May.


Wow, you have polevaulted into summer. How long did spring last there, a week?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 13, 2018)

3 days.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 13, 2018)

But all trees are still leafless.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 13, 2018)

80F today. Weird, as it was snowing a few days ago.  With Sunday a forecast washout, I took today off, and put down 32 yards of mulch.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> 80F today. Weird, as it was snowing a few days ago.  With Sunday a forecast washout, I took today off, and put down 32 yards of mulch.




It really doesn't should like you took the day off,lol


----------



## Ashful (Apr 15, 2018)

True dat.  Got 30 yards moved Friday, 20 Saturday, and I’m back at it today.  It’s going to be a 100+ yard year.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 15, 2018)

I started pushing leaves up under the bushes in the fall.  Come spring, they've broken down a bunch and only need a light cover of mulch to complete landscaping.  Lots less work!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah, I do the same, excepting the areas with walnuts.  Established gardens only get an inch or two, on top of established mulch and broken-down leaves.  New gardens get 2-3 inches.  I’m filling over 3/4 acres of flower and shrub gardens, though.


----------



## tadmaz (Apr 16, 2018)

Wisconsin got slammed this past weekend.  I got 4 inches of the wettest cement-like snow I've ever seen.  Family's vehicles got stuck in the ditch of my driveway, had to call a wrecker.  I can't imaging being in Green Bay/Door County, they got 23+.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 16, 2018)

I was going to whine about the dusting we got.   Now I can't,  lol


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 17, 2018)

tadmaz said:


> Wisconsin got slammed this past weekend.  I got 4 inches of the wettest cement-like snow I've ever seen.  Family's vehicles got stuck in the ditch of my driveway, had to call a wrecker.  I can't imaging being in Green Bay/Door County, they got 23+.



It sure looked bad on the news.

By me it got cold again.  I am not sure what to expect anymore since the temps swing so widely.  Still burning pellets at night as it is getting into the mid 30s.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2018)

Out like a lamb, my ass...


----------



## blades (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep,  Mother Nature slapped us pretty good.  Not that far from you Tadmaz, a bit west of Lomira. . Picture from  Saturday, there is a treeline about the middle of pic apx 600 yards out. Due to the wind direction I had 3 ft drifts of semi set cement from the house tapering to 6" out the mail boxes.  I have no idea what the total was  for our area but there was a good 1/4" of ice at the bottom of the mess. Other pic is out the back when things were a bit quieter, tree lne back there apx 350 yards out. Lost power for a bit as well. Cell phone pics.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 17, 2018)

Snowed all day here.  No accumulation with a warm ground.  

Looks like 50s this weekend but still temps at night in the 20s and 30s.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2018)

We had a snow squall yesterday afternoon, which is very unusual for us.  I should be outside in nothing more than a windbreaker, by mid-April, not snow gear.


----------



## tadmaz (Apr 18, 2018)

blades said:


> Yep,  Mother Nature slapped us pretty good.  Not that far from you Tadmaz, a bit west of Lomira. . Picture from  Saturday, there is a treeline about the middle of pic apx 600 yards out. Due to the wind direction I had 3 ft drifts of semi set cement from the house tapering to 6" out the mail boxes.  I have no idea what the total was  for our area but there was a good 1/4" of ice at the bottom of the mess. Other pic is out the back when things were a bit quieter, tree lne back there apx 350 yards out. Lost power for a bit as well. Cell phone pics.


Yea, we're getting one last round of snow today too!  I think the drifting and snow totals were a bit higher in Lomira versus by me.   Lomira is about a 30 minute drive up 41.  Power was out for 2 hours.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2018)

I remember it being at least briefly cold enough to run both stoves simultaneously in June, when I bought my Ashfords (2014?).  I hope this isn’t another one of those years.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 18, 2018)

Today's date is January 108 2018 ! ENOUGH! Global warming my ass.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2018)

greg13 said:


> Global warming my ass.



Oh no you didn’t!  We don’t use the “G” word...


----------



## tadmaz (Apr 19, 2018)

Wisconsin got one last, and pretty, snowfall.


----------



## blades (Apr 19, 2018)

no wind to speak of Wed. but still could not see the tree lines for a goodly portion of the afternoon. about 5" by me where the lite breeze could not get at it. 
 it will be a couple hours worth this evening with the tractor bucket to clear the back drive from these last 2 storms so the propane  co. can get in, and that's going to hurt $$$$$$


----------



## begreen (Apr 19, 2018)

greg13 said:


> Today's date is January 108 2018 ! ENOUGH! Global warming my ass.


Yes, time to warm up. We've had a La Niña winter. FWIW, local weather is not the same as global climate. Hottest day in 70 yrs in the UK today.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-43808111


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 19, 2018)

Must have been he'll 70 years ago in the UK.  Good thing they had global cooling in the 70s.


----------



## blades (Apr 19, 2018)

Earth has normal cycles - flim flam artists use it to garner greenbacks - covers entire subject.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 19, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yes, time to warm up. We've had a La Niña winter. FWIW, local weather is not the same as global climate. Hottest day in 70 yrs in the UK today.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-43808111



Exactly.  And remember, every time one is complaining about their “hottest since” or “coldest since” current season, it was even hotter or colder way back in “since”.


----------



## blades (Apr 19, 2018)

walking to school  ( pre bussing days ) gets longer every year ( its really long now as the school building no longer exists)


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 20, 2018)

2 inches here.  Snowed on and off for the last 3 days with 29-35F temps.  This sucks.


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 20, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> 2 inches here.  Snowed on and off for the last 3 days with 29-35F temps.  This sucks.



Yes...  Usually by now I can open the windows and smell the spring in the air.  This morning I opened them, and it was a cold, biting wind.  Shut them right away.


----------



## begreen (Apr 20, 2018)

It looks like we are finally starting to turn the corner. Will be sending spring weather eastward soon I hope.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, Monday on looks like regular spring weather here.  Im hoping its not another trick!


----------



## Knots (Apr 21, 2018)

Looks like spring has finally sprung here with 50s and sun today _AND_ tomorrow...


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 21, 2018)

Knots said:


> Looks like spring has finally sprung here with 50s and sun today _AND_ tomorrow...



I still have a woodfire going though . . . a bit cool this morning still.  But I am optimistic . . . that perhaps we've finally turned a corner.


----------



## Knots (Apr 22, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> I still have a woodfire going though . . . a bit cool this morning still.  But I am optimistic . . . that perhaps we've finally turned a corner.



Yeah - it's that time of year.  At 6:00 in the morning I feel like I need to pack the stove, but by 2:00 PM it's time to open the window!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 22, 2018)

Springs here.   I just got chased out of the back yard by 2 8yo girls and a harden hose, lol.


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2018)

Washing the car and truck today. Then mowing the grass. Again.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 22, 2018)

The last two mornings have been 25 & 27 degrees with the day temp hitting 67 today, we'll still have a fire at night and then have one in the morning.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 22, 2018)

Tonight looks like it'll be the last night of freezing weather.   I can't wait to get the rest of the garden in the ground!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 22, 2018)

begreen said:


> Washing the car and truck today. Then mowing the grass. Again.


Did the same here, my friend.  Actually got down to a tee shirt, while moving some mulch today.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dropped an split a cord of wood yesterday..in a t shirt..and actually got a good sweat on.   

Great temps today.  Need to open my camp


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 23, 2018)

Been so busy with work I barely made it up to mine this winter.


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 23, 2018)

It got to 83 today.  Now 77 and I have the windows open and the attic fan on.


----------

